# Straight Outta Compton (August 14, 2015)



## Rindaman (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll be there on opening day. 

Shit looks active, way less sugar coated like Notorious was. 

Lords Of Dogtown for niggas.  :mahnigga


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2014)

Haha looks pretty good actually.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2015)

New Red Band Trailer

[YOUTUBE]OrlLcb7zYmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 9, 2015)

now this shit brings me back...

NWA/SoC was the first cassette I ever owned.


----------



## Spica (Feb 24, 2015)

Tbh, from the title I thought it would be a comedy a la 21 and 22 Jump Street.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YAubycWBlkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2015)

Saw the trailer when saw Fast and Furious 7 last night. 

Fucking raw ass shit. 

Eazy-E rest in grave happy knowing this actually happening.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know who they got to play Eazy.  But that dude looks exactly like him.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

That is Ice Cube's son playing him.

Hopefully MC Ren gets some screentime


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2015)

Movie looks good. This and west coast connection were some of the first music I liked as a kid


----------



## LayZ (Aug 14, 2015)

I enjoyed this film and it does resonate with current events. It's a really nice adaptation for a Bio-pic and I hope this does well opening week. 

Oh yeah, one more thing...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, but was it as good as Fury Road?


----------



## LayZ (Aug 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, but was it as good as Fury Road?


Can't say, didn't see "Fury Road".  I saw "Fury" though. 

Has Rotten Tomatoes rating of 87% if that means anything to you.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2015)

It did nothing for me, but I could tell a lot of people around me really stuck with it


----------



## Euraj (Aug 16, 2015)

Show up at the theater and they got three cop cars sitting out front, and apparently that happened in a handful of other cities. :-/


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 16, 2015)

Probably a good idea. It panders to a rather intense crowd, that is going to be rubbing shoulders with the toddlers watching Minions and Shaun the Sheep in the next room


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

question will they also have the split from the group and the feuds?


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Probably a good idea. *It panders to a rather intense crowd*, that is going to be rubbing shoulders with the toddlers watching Minions and Shaun the Sheep in the next room




The audience for this film isn't full of "intense crowds". N.W.A. was mainstream.  They wouldn't have been able sell millions of records and have a wide release film about them otherwise. They had a diverse group of fans worldwide. The people who purchased 56 million dollars worth of tickets during opening week aren't dangerous individuals at all.

The extra "security" at theaters is proof of the double standard they addressed in the movie. When certain people express their freedom of speech through art, it's a threat that needs to be contained.  

Mass shootings have ACTUALLY happened at comic movies and comedies yet theaters don't take the same preventive measures for those films as they did for this one.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 20, 2015)

Still waiting to see this. For some reason that's beyond me its not out till next week here. So excited. Love NWA.

#tomasulk


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

> Hollywood's not done cashing in on the 'hood -- a "Straight Outta Compton" sequel, of sorts, is in the works featuring the rise of Snoop Dogg, Tupac and other West Coast rap legends.
> 
> Dogg Pound vet Daz tells TMZ the movie will pick up where N.W.A. left off -- following the careers of Snoop, Nate Dogg, Kurupt, Daz and Warren G. We're told the title is "Dogg Pound 4 Life."
> 
> ...




sounds like more of spinoff than a sequel but whatevs. the rap cinematic universe is a go-go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2015)

it's to be expected that something like this would be milked dry at the first sign of success.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll be honest when i say i wouldn't mind for them to go to the eastcoast and produce a well made wu-tang clan film


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2015)

Fucking loved it. Best movie of the year easily for me.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh shit.

This is like literally the best film of the year.

I can't believe it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2015)

you ain't seen a lot of films this year, I take it


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've seen like 40 films this year. Plus film festival in october so that's like 2-3 films a day for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyway, Jason Mitchell needs to get an Oscar or something for sure.

Corey Hawkins was great too.

[YOUTUBE]K5D0oo2-GM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2015)

good movie; i forgot how controversial this shit really was back then...

haha even a lilgit like me got suspended for playing this shit in school.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2015)

I agree this movie is one of the best movies of the year, I still consider Mad Max better !


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2015)

this movie was fuckin great

maybe my 2015 fav


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2015)

mad max spits on u


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2015)

Surprised this only has 2 pages.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well I wasn't dancing & crying in Mad Max, but it was still better than most other actions films, doing things they couldn't.

This film was great for very different reasons, so preferring Mad Max over this doesn't sound too weird cos they're great for different reasons. So is just preference I guess.

One is a biopic & one is blockbuster action.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2015)

Film raw as hell. Was singing "fuck tha police" along with Ice Cube when watching film in theater.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2015)

this sure as hell ain't best movie of the year, but I still thought it was dope


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2015)

You thought Dope was the best movie of the year?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2015)

w-wha

oh...tari's got jokes, ya'll


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this sure as hell ain't best movie of the year, but I still thought it was dope



I'd put it in top 5 so far. Probably my favorite in entertainment. I'd put The Gift/Dope/This/ and Machinma.


----------



## CreatX (Sep 14, 2015)

Really good movie 8/10


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 26, 2015)

10/10          .


----------

